# Are there any deer left?:)



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

How close can you come to guessing the harvest for the MZ season?

My guess 18,566


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

i,ll go with a uneducated guess at 15,500, probaly a lot less i think with the deer kill for 012 being a lot lower this past gun season, and lots of guys seeing fewer deer out there.


----------



## killingtime (Apr 29, 2009)

i guess about 16,346. some people are going to wimp out with it being to cold i think.


----------



## billk (Feb 2, 2008)

13,700, maybe less


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

I am hoping for 1 for the harvest


----------



## Fishcally Irresponsible (Mar 11, 2006)

My guess is: 16,312


----------



## Flatty01 (Aug 9, 2008)

I'm saying < 15,000. Reality check time for the ODNR!


----------



## wildman (Sep 3, 2008)

Do you mean the ones checked in? LOL 

13,103


----------



## the czar (Aug 14, 2008)

Herd is down but 2/3 of state is covered in snow that will help keep count up. 3% less than last year. Good luck to all 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

wildman said:


> Do you mean the ones checked in? LOL
> 
> 13,103


yes would you like to revise your guess?


----------



## mooreman (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm gonna say 12,859

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Fish-N-Fool (Apr 12, 2004)

14,856 for the 4 day season


----------



## lomssl (Mar 25, 2006)

17,873 for the muzzle hunt :Banane08:


----------



## 5Cent (Jun 4, 2004)

I think there are a lot of hunters with tags left, but no deer 

My guess.....11,850


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

Should be great weather for hunting although some areas may be a nightmare for recovering in the heavy snow.

17,150


----------



## Snook (Aug 19, 2008)

Guessing 13,361...probably many disgusted hunters that won't even go. And with only one shot....probably gonna be many of "rushed" shot's cause of the excitement just to see a deer


----------



## TomC (Aug 14, 2007)

The deer are still out there. I got my 5th of the season thursday at 8am, i had my choice of 15 different deer as they all came out in one big group. Im hunting fayette co thats only a 2 deer co. Just pay attention to the snow and watch their paths, if you sit near one of them your bound to see something come thru.


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

COLUMBUS, OH &#8211; Successful hunters checked 21,555 white-tailed deer during the 2013 muzzleloader season, according to the Ohio Department of Natural Resources (ODNR). Muzzleloader season concluded on Tuesday, Jan. 8.
The 2013 harvest total represents a 12 percent increase over the 2012 season, when hunters checked19,251 deer. The muzzleloader harvest was 17,375 deer in 2011.
Counties reporting the highest number of deer checked during the 2013 muzzleloader season include: Guernsey (821), Coshocton (813), Tuscarawas (784), Muskingum (751), Belmont (739), Carroll (683), Harrison (677), Licking (675), Jefferson (619) and Knox (520).
Deer-archery season remains open through Sunday, Feb. 3. More information provided by ODNR Division of Wildlife about Ohio deer hunting can be found in the 2012-2013 Hunting and Trapping Regulations or at wildohio.com. Hunters can also share photos by clicking on the Photo Gallery tab online.
Hunters are encouraged to donate any extra venison to organizations assisting Ohioans in need. The ODNR Division of Wildlife is collaborating with Farmers and Hunters Feeding the Hungry (FHFH) to help pay for the processing of donated venison. Hunters who donate deer are not required to pay the processing cost as long as the deer are taken to a participating processor. To see which counties are involved in this program, go to fhfh.org.
ODNR ensures a balance between wise use and protection of our natural resources for the benefit of all. Visit the ODNR website at ohiodnr.com.
- 30 -
Editor&#8217;s Note: A list of white-tailed deer checked by hunters during the 2013 muzzleloader hunting season, Jan. 5-8, is shown below. The first number following the county&#8217;s name shows the harvest numbers for 2013, and the 2012 numbers are in parentheses.
Adams: 347 (336); Allen: 88 (77); Ashland: 310 (294); Ashtabula: 422 (374); Athens: 510 (457); Auglaize: 51 (87); Belmont: 739 (577); Brown: 305 (273); Butler: 110 (131); Carroll: 683 (418); Champaign: 118 (132); Clark: 61 (75); Clermont: 212 (239); Clinton: 78 (76); Columbiana: 441 (331); Coshocton: 813 (722); Crawford: 95 (103); Cuyahoga: 6 (5); Darke: 62 (62); Defiance: 107 (140); Delaware: 152 (140); Erie: 56 (42); Fairfield: 211 (216); Fayette: 27 (26); Franklin: 44 (46); Fulton: 50 (58); Gallia: 337 (333); Geauga: 126 (154); Greene: 95 (67); Guernsey: 821 (612); Hamilton: 79 (89); Hancock: 102 (111); Hardin: 110 (141); Harrison: 677 (569); Henry: 34 (68); Highland: 318 (278); Hocking: 445 (384); Holmes: 406 (388); Huron: 177 (173); Jackson: 361 (282); Jefferson: 619 (465); Knox: 520 (470); Lake: 59 (41); Lawrence: 230 (220); Licking: 675 (639); Logan: 182 (179); Lorain: 197 (162); Lucas: 41 (31); Madison: 35 (50); Mahoning: 197 (154); Marion: 54 (65); Medina: 159 (146); Meigs: 482 (466); Mercer: 48 (52); Miami: 65 (61); Monroe: 511 (422); Montgomery: 57 (41); Morgan: 460 (340); Morrow: 150 (143); Muskingum: 751 (638); Noble: 444 (389); Ottawa: 40 (37); Paulding: 83 (122); Perry: 375 (333); Pickaway: 83 (71); Pike: 217 (216); Portage: 158 (176); Preble: 131 (87); Putnam: 30 (56); Richland: 360 (290); Ross: 362 (388); Sandusky: 66 (72); Scioto: 268 (276); Seneca: 149 (142); Shelby: 101 (95); Stark: 268 (192); Summit: 56 (52); Trumbull: 321 (231); Tuscarawas: 784 (581); Union: 94 (92); Van Wert: 41 (91); Vinton: 392 (309); Warren: 142 (139); Washington: 442 (462); Wayne: 177 (139); Williams: 110 (166); Wood: 57 (40) and Wyandot: 126 (136). Total: 21,555 (19,251).


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

Yep, a bit higher than I anticipated. The roughly 2,000 increase from last year should put the year-to-year comparison about right on between last year and this one but who knows with the inconsistency of that weekly analysis. My county (Knox) was up almost 10% which is really only less than 50 deer increase. That will not make up for the overall decrease with all areas combined.


----------



## AEFISHING (Apr 25, 2004)

My guess is 21,555


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

TomC said:


> The deer are still out there. I got my 5th of the season thursday at 8am, i had my choice of 15 different deer as they all came out in one big group. Im hunting fayette co thats only a 2 deer co. Just pay attention to the snow and watch their paths, if you sit near one of them your bound to see something come thru.


No doubt there are still deer out there. Went hunting w/my BIL in SE Ohio on private land. There was sign galore! I, personally, saw 2 whole deer the whole time down there. One was a dandy 10 point buck that flew down the hollow I was watching after being booted off an adjoining piece of property. The other was a doe that I booted after deciding to relocate to another spot. It seems they've all gone nocturnal. I know deer love to move around in low light, but this is ridiculous!


----------

